# Car Dealership - June 19



## UrbandonedTeam (Jul 5, 2019)

Quite a simple but unique explore this one, and it made it better that we got in when we heard from others that went there was a guard lurking somewhere.



Car Dealership



In December 2018, there was a massive overnight fire, causing incredible destruction to this property. All surrounding homes were vacated and the fire was put out completely two days after. Since then, everything sits inside torched, and the only possible end result can be demolition, which probably hasn't occured yet because the structure is so close to active buildings.











A infra-red shot shows the collapse of the roof which curls down like a ramp, and covers a large amount of cars with rubble.










There are two separate warehouses that are full with cars. One is much smaller so we went in it but didn't bother taking any camera shots, knowing the main section was around the corner.



























































This shot just shows how bad the condition of the site is. Some of the bent support beams swayed just balancing on top of each other as we walked underneath.
























Here's the link to our documentary styled video which covers the site's present and future state through cinematics and narration:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG0VTA4FdVA



Thanks for reading


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 7, 2019)

Just how I like my cars, Crispy.


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 7, 2019)

Good effort. I've been playing name that car since you posted.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 9, 2019)

Must have been hellish where those cars were. Heat radiating into the building and the fumes and gases from plastics burning.
Strange how it hasn't been dealt with yet and I suspect something something insurance claim denied/invalid might be involved too.
Quite a surreal place to be given that usually things like that are removed quite soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 10, 2019)

A bit different that, must of been a big insurance payout there!


----------

